# Aug. 8th 2021 Annual Summer  CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MEET



## dj rudy k (Jul 11, 2021)

Sunday August 8th The 8th Annual Summer
CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MEET
OPEN TO ALL MAKES!
THIS IS THE MUSCLE BIKE FEATURED SHOW ! Top 10 Extra awards for those !
Besides the others for below
PRE 30'S  - FAT TIRE  - MID WEIGHT  - BMX - LIGHT WEIGHT   - CUSTOM  -MUSCLE BIKE's  - WHIZZER TYPE  -  MINI BIKES - JUVENILE

SPECTATOR ADMISSION Donate what you can 



ENTRY FEE  SHOW BIKES $5
 CLASS's  SEE LIST ABOVE, TROPHY'S  + BEST OF SHOW
SHOW BIKES WILL BE INSIDE IN THE HALL
SWAP SPACE - OUTDOOR $20
SHOW HOURS 9AM-2:00PM  REGISTRATION & SET UP 8AM – 9AM
TROPHY AWARDS 1:30PM JUDGED & SPECTATOR VOTING !
 BIKE CORAL FOR INDIVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5
THE LODGE WILL BE SERVING BREAKFAST & LUNCH $5-$8
ALSO FULL SERVICE BAR
Location Moose Lodge #1958
 309 Lake Marian Rd,
 Carpentersville, IL 60110 a  1/4 mile west of Rte 25
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT
 Rudy K. 224-587-6803


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 22, 2021)

Should be a good one 👍🇺🇸


----------



## nick tures (Jul 30, 2021)

bump whos going ?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 30, 2021)

Not sure if I’m selling or buying tho !!!! I guess that’s a sign of being a bikaholic 

Bob


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 7, 2021)

HI CABERS,
TALK IT UP!
THE LAST CHICAGO AREASWAP MEET FOR THE YEAR!
START PREVIEWING WITH PHOTOS OF WHAT YOUR BRINGING.
I HAVE A FAMILY AFFAIR, SO CAN'T BE THERE.
BUT, JIM OWENS WILL HAVE MY TWO SCHWINN STINGRAY SCOOTERS.
NO PICS HERE, BUT SEE IT THERE!
MAYBE OVER 25 YEARS OLD?
GLWS CABERS
WES


----------



## detroitbike (Aug 7, 2021)

Heading out in a bit.
 see everyone there


----------



## vincev (Aug 7, 2021)

Should be there


----------



## Cooper S. (Aug 7, 2021)

Not gonna get rained out right?


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 7, 2021)

Can someone post pics of this if they go? Sounds like a lot of fun 😀


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 7, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 7, 2021)

No rain … only in Milwaukee


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 8, 2021)

Nice swap


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 8, 2021)

A few today


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 8, 2021)

Couple more pics


----------



## chevbel57 (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## vincev (Aug 8, 2021)

Dang,I was too late on the green Phantom.It went for a nice price Did do a lot of B Sing though.lol


----------



## vincev (Aug 8, 2021)

Nice show today ! I was surprised there were not more sellers but things will improve.Got to see some friends and spent the day at different tables talking Found a few small things I needed.Worth the trip but I did miss the Green Phantom.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 9, 2021)

chevbel57 said:


> View attachment 1459857
> 
> View attachment 1459859
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR PICS.


----------

